# Scariest Movie



## ilovetegocalderon (Aug 28, 2006)

Just curious what is the scariest movie you have all seen? 

Mine is "Event Horizon" with Laurence Fishborne. I love scarymovies and need some ideas as to the next movie I'm going torent. My fiance is coming to Connecticut tomorrow, where I'vebeen staying and I wanted to rent a scary movie for us to watchtogether. Any ideas?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 28, 2006)

The Shining


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 28, 2006)

:yeahthat

"Here's Johnny!"







I havn't seen a decent scary film for ages! Although The Ring freaked me, Ring Two was PATHETIC!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 28, 2006)

Err i hate scary movies. If I watchone thats REALLY SCARYI cant sleep with my light off forweeks :?and im 18! :tears2:

I think TheHostel is a good movie, but verycringey! Some bits were too gross to watch but at that pointyou can burry your head into your fiance lapor vice versa!


----------



## heavenlyshelties (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll be perfectly honest though you will alllaugh and even though now that I know it's not real it still scared thepee out of me.



The blair witch project - scariest part, the little hands all over thetent when their inside it in the dark - I screamed so dang hard andcouldn't sleep for a week lol.


----------



## binkies (Aug 28, 2006)

Back when I was a kid: IT


----------



## JimD (Aug 28, 2006)

The original "House on Haunted Hill" (1959)with Vincent Price.

The part where the old lady glides across the basement still creeps me out every time I watch it.






And "Night of the Lepus"......seriously scary.


----------



## Crisi1987 (Aug 28, 2006)

i always thought the exorcist was scary.. ithink the original one. when the girl is posessed and i think shes kindof floating up the stairs, i cant really remember it that well, likewhat it looked like. but everytime i think about it my eyes startwatering cause thats always scared me.


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 29, 2006)

*"In space, no one can hear you scream"*

This movie scared the #[email protected]@! outta me when it was released in 1979. Iwent to see it with my boyfriend, not knowing what it was about at all.And walked out of that movie theater a couple of hours later thinkingI'd never be able to sleep again....ever.

(btw, the worst scene in that movie for me was the one where the alienwas approaching Mr. Jones when he was locked up in his carrier...THATscene haunted me for ages.)

Oh, and I second a vote for "The Blair Witch Project"! I didhave problems watching it in the theater because it was causing me tohave motion sickness, but it was SCARY!!! I'm just glad I didn't watchit before going on a camping trip somewhere...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Laura wrote: *


> The Shining


:yeahthatI didn't even make it till the end!:shock:


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh yea, The Shining is very scary!!! Never saw the Blair Witch Project. That sounds like a good one.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh yea and I loved Alien vs. Predator - that was scary!!


----------



## JimD (Aug 29, 2006)

"Barney's Great Adventure" ......scared the heck out of me. :scared:


----------



## Spring (Aug 29, 2006)

Wrong Turns a good movie and Cabin Fever was kind of creepy


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 30, 2006)

I saw House of Wax the other night, and had agas laughing at how many scary movie cliches it used...it was actuallyquite funny instead of scary for me...HEHE!!


----------



## cheryl (Aug 30, 2006)

I have house of wax on dvd,and it is the mostcrappiest show,i wasted my money with that one,oh it was the updatedversion that i bought.



cheryl


----------



## Michaela (Aug 30, 2006)

I really liked the new version of the Omen. Itwasn't _that_ scary though. My mum says the original was wayscarier but that was way before my time!


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah, I mean I found it to be most certainlymore _creative _as far as horror flicks go, but that was aboutit. I've never heard of a villian that coats his victims inwax and makes a whole town out of them. That was a bitinteresting...other than that, everything else was typical horrorcliche. The two siamese twin brothers, separated surgicallly,one disfigured...the other one protecting him...they both go insanewhen their mother dies, and then they take over a deserted town...etcetc etc. A small group of teenagers happen to camp nearby andhappen on the town, etc etc etc. Lol!! I wasliterally laughing most of the way through...
*
cheryl13 wrote: *


> I have house of wax ondvd,and it is the most crappiest show,i wasted my money with thatone,oh it was the updated version that i bought.
> 
> 
> 
> cheryl


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh, I've never seen The Shining, though havealways wanted to. I have a hard time watching scary movies,so I don't very often, but there are ones that are classics that I knowI've GOT to see...and that's one of them. 

I wouldn't mind seeing House on Haunted Hill, either!


----------



## JimD (Aug 30, 2006)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> I wouldn't mind seeing House on Haunted Hill, either!


The original one is one of my favorites. The remake is okay, but I'm partial to the old movies.

I love all of the old B&amp;W and theBflicks....Frankenstein, The Wolfman, Dracula, The Creature From theBlack Lagoon, The Mummy, The Blob, The Thing, Dr Jeckl and Mr. Hyde,...there too many to list.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 30, 2006)

I loved the house of wax! How can you not!

I saw the first ever Haunted hill , it was almost black andwhite. And this women got pushed into like a pit of tar andthen a skeleton bobbed up. And I remember this goast or women floatingdown the stairs LOL it made me laugh.

The Blob was the first ever scary movie I saw. I think I wasabout 13. And then I saw The Tremors. That is alsogood! I agree the oldies are the best! Just like music is.

Also sequils (sp)are never as good as the first ones. Tremors 2 was rubbish.


----------



## JimD (Aug 30, 2006)

"War of the Worlds"...the original 1953 version.

Theremake was ok, but...


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 31, 2006)

Omg I saw the War of the Worlds the first oneand thought the second one was much better! The monster onthe first one looked just like it was made from a hoover chube:?


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 31, 2006)

Another scariest movie:

"Howard The Duck" :shock:


----------



## JimD (Aug 31, 2006)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Another scariest movie:
> 
> "Howard The Duck" :shock:




Good thing they didn't make a Teletubbie movie....I don't think I would ever recover from that. 

"Uh oh!"

Although the bunnies on their show are really cute.....that is someone_ told_ me they were cute......ya,that!


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 1, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Wrong Turns a good movie and Cabin Fever was kind of creepy




Cabin Fever was just GROSS. Especially when they left her in that shedand when they went back in she was like half a skull. :shock:

I havn't seen a good scary film for so long. I shall have to rent out some others soon.


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah, I agree...anything like that scares the pakookies out of me, too! Lol!!
:faint::banghead:nope:bawl:grumpy:help


*
JimD wrote: *


> "Barney's Great Adventure" ......scared the heck out of me. :scared:


----------



## cheryl (Sep 2, 2006)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> Yeah, I agree...anything like that scares the pakookies outof me, too! Lol!!
> :faint::banghead:nope:bawl:grumpy:help
> 
> 
> ...




Barney!..Barney!..you mean that big.. purple.. looking.. dinosaur thing?:shock: *ahhhh i'm outta here* lol



cheryl


----------



## Greta (Sep 2, 2006)

*cheryl13 wrote:*


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Iagree...anything like that scares the pakookies out of me,too! Lol!!
> ...







&lt;------- Scariest thing on earth. Rightthere. Eeep! I must hide!


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 5, 2006)

The Others with Nicole Kidman - not so much the scariest, but there was some great suspense and I loved the ending.

___________
Nadia


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Sep 6, 2006)

*HoneyPot wrote:*


> The Others with Nicole Kidman - not so much the scariest,but there was some great suspense and I loved the ending.
> 
> ___________
> Nadia


Agreed.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 6, 2006)

I consider myself a sensitive and empathicperson.....why do I LOVE horror movies? Not blood and gore but reallyscary scary movies like "The Shining"" TheBelievers" (with Martin Sheen) "The Exorcist " (original one)"Rosemary's Baby" "Salem's Lot" "The Ring "the Ring II" andit could go on and on and on....I have seen many. It has something todo with taking my mind off everything!


----------



## Smelly (Sep 6, 2006)

There are no scary movies. My heart istoo cold or something. If someone gets his head squished Ilaugh. Someone burns alive I laugh some more. Ijust can't take horror films seriously at all.


----------

